# Moving to Regional



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

People applying for 491 visa are you really ready to move to regional Australia? with 491 Visa

If yes? Do you plan to move to cities once you get PR after 3 years of staying in regional?


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> People applying for 491 visa are you really ready to move to regional Australia? with 491 Visa
> 
> If yes? Do you plan to move to cities once you get PR after 3 years of staying in regional?


In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;

You are granted a 491 visa and move to regional area. Before you settle and get a job, it will take at least an average of 6 months. After getting a job, you will need to meet the requirement of 53k annual salary for 3 years. Then you become eligible to apply for PR visa under the regional scheme which takes an average of 2 years or more to process *(note: you can't move to major cities until the visa is granted)*. So in total, you would have spent around 6 years in regional area.

Most MARA agents just want to make money and will be quick to push migrants towards taking up the 491 visa. I will encourage members to do a thorough research prior to accepting the 491 visa.

Ask yourself if you really want to spend 6 years in regional area? The choice is yours


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just chiming in to say the word regional can be misleading sometimes. There are some cities like Adelaide, Perth, and I daresay Canberra that are bustling in their own right and do not feel 'regional', unless by city you mean megacities like Sydney, Melbourne, or Singapore. 

You may enjoy the way of life in some of these regional cities more than the megacities we are used to


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shabaranks said:


> In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;
> 
> You are granted a 491 visa and move to regional area. Before you settle and get a job, it will take at least an average of 6 months. After getting a job, you will need to meet the requirement of 53k annual salary for 3 years. Then you become eligible to apply for PR visa under the regional scheme which takes an average of 2 years or more to process *(note: you can't move to major cities until the visa is granted)*. So in total, you would have spent around 6 years in regional area.
> 
> ...


I am not sure if you cannot move out to a city once you have become eligible and lodged your PR application 

Cheers


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

I agree with shabaranks that in some way visa 491 is risky for ppl off-shore. they need to spend time adjusting and settling in after grant. Also there is this pressure about owning more than 53K which I think it too high.

The newly added regional city like Perth and Gold Coast are not too bad. I reckon Gold Coast is the best regional city so far. I wouldn't have problem living there for 6 years Too bad I'm not eligible. 

I personally have lived in Perth 6+ years and I have to say in many ways it is not inferior to Sydney or Melbourne. I personally don't like too-busy city. But Perth is not easy for newcomers. IT and accounting jobs are available but more likely you need to have connections to start with. I will definitely recommend Gold Coast if you are eligible.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

JennyWang said:


> I agree with shabaranks that in some way visa 491 is risky for ppl off-shore. they need to spend time adjusting and settling in after grant. Also there is this pressure about owning more than 53K which I think it too high.
> 
> The newly added regional city like Perth and Gold Coast are not too bad. I reckon Gold Coast is the best regional city so far. I wouldn't have problem living there for 6 years Too bad I'm not eligible.
> 
> I personally have lived in Perth 6+ years and I have to say in many ways it is not inferior to Sydney or Melbourne. I personally don't like too-busy city. But Perth is not easy for newcomers. IT and accounting jobs are available but more likely you need to have connections to start with. I will definitely recommend Gold Coast if you are eligible.


The lifestyle and vibe of things in the Gold Coast is amazing. Holidaying once by the beach and you'd get these people rock up early morning in their 4x4's or scooters with a surfboard rack on the side - go for a swim and surf - then change into their office attire (some full suits) and head to work. That. Is. The. Life. 


Only thing I miss in Canberra sometimes.. the ocean!


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

NB said:


> I am not sure if you cannot move out to a city once you have become eligible and lodged your PR application
> 
> Cheers


See a story of someone waiting for almost 2 years to get their Regional PR visa granted and can't leave the region until the visa is granted.

https://www.sbs.com.au/language/eng...ustralia-and-i-m-not-a-permanent-resident-yet


----------



## aviz28 (Oct 8, 2018)

JennyWang said:


> I agree with shabaranks that in some way visa 491 is risky for ppl off-shore. they need to spend time adjusting and settling in after grant. Also there is this pressure about owning more than 53K which I think it too high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Feels good to hear that. I from mechanical side. Can you tell about the job prospects for mechanical engineers in perth?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The lifestyle and vibe of things in the Gold Coast is amazing. Holidaying once by the beach and you'd get these people rock up early morning in their 4x4's or scooters with a surfboard rack on the side - go for a swim and surf - then change into their office attire (some full suits) and head to work. That. Is. The. Life.
> 
> 
> Only thing I miss in Canberra sometimes.. the ocean!


Sorry but Perth has the best beach


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> The lifestyle and vibe of things in the Gold Coast is amazing. Holidaying once by the beach and you'd get these people rock up early morning in their 4x4's or scooters with a surfboard rack on the side - go for a swim and surf - then change into their office attire (some full suits) and head to work. That. Is. The. Life.
> 
> 
> Only thing I miss in Canberra sometimes.. the ocean!


Yes I agree that it's the life, but as a migrant, your main priority is to make money then, you can talk about enjoying that kind of life.

You wouldn't make that much money on the Gold Coast unless you have got your own business


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

NB said:


> shabaranks said:
> 
> 
> > In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;
> ...


Agreed. Per my understanding, the PR Pathway for 491 visa holders will restrict them on the same regional area. You cannot settle in major cities after holding 491 visa.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

aviz28 said:


> Feels good to hear that. I from mechanical side. Can you tell about the job prospects for mechanical engineers in perth?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perth needs quite a lot of civil engineers or engineers specialized in mining (I'm not sure the type). If you get a job at mining site you can guarantee to have good pay but just have to fly in fly out (FIFO) fortnightly.


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

I think most 491 aspirants will move to gold coast, as it has more job opportunities overall


----------



## adityapatel (Sep 10, 2019)

For me (and I believe many ones as well), I never mind about settling and living in a regional area. Also, I never mind about doing unskilled jobs (Uber driver, Delivery driver, and other jobs).

You know our country is quite congested, low quality of life and wages in Australia much higher than in India (even with unskilled jobs).

For the 53900 requirements, I just thought we just need to work harder. However, we able to deal with it when the time arrive.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> Yes I agree that it's the life, but as a migrant, your main priority is to make money then, you can talk about enjoying that kind of life.
> 
> You wouldn't make that much money on the Gold Coast unless you have got your own business


We all have different priorities I guess. In Australia you can lead a fulfilling life within a much larger income range I feel, without having to feel compelled to run the rat race - particularly in 'regional' areas where cost of living may be significantly lower. Having said that, if you are skilled and ambitious there is also ample opportunity to earn big bucks if that is what you desire, and stretch those dollaroos and live like royalty. 

I think you highlighted some really relevant realities though, about the time it takes to set-up yourself in a new country - 6 months in a totally new country / city can feel like years without the right support systems. 

If you are skilled in your field, and willing to build your local network / potentially move out of your comfort zone and apply your transferable skills in another job function or sector if you can't find a like-for-like role - I think most migrants will be fine. 

Also, for a skilled migrant I think the $53,900 threshold is extremely low imho, and the vast majority of people should be able to meet that requirement for 3 consecutive years out of 5 - if not you have 2 full years to acquire the necessary skills (whether people skills / technical skills) that may allow you to get such a salary.


----------



## shabaranks (Jun 9, 2016)

> shabaranks
> In my opinion, I believe the regional 491 visa is dicey. Look at it from this angle;
> 
> You are granted a 491 visa and move to regional area. Before you settle and get a job, it will take at least an average of 6 months. After getting a job, you will need to meet the requirement of 53k annual salary for 3 years. Then you become eligible to apply for PR visa under the regional scheme which takes an average of 2 years or more to process (note: you can't move to major cities until the visa is granted). So in total, you would have spent around 6 years in regional area.
> ...





NB said:


> I am not sure if you cannot move out to a city once you have become eligible and lodged your PR application
> 
> Cheers


These are the two possible scenarios

1. If you apply for PR while your 491 is still active, you will need to continue to maintain the condition on your 491 until the PR visa is granted.

2. Lets say you apply for PR a few days before your 491 expires, you will get a bridging visa A. Once the 491 expires, your bridging visa A becomes effective. Your bridging visa carries the condition of your previous visa. So you will still need to abide by the conditions of the 491.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

shabaranks said:


> These are the two possible scenarios
> 
> 1. If you apply for PR while your 491 is still active, you will need to continue to maintain the condition on your 491 until the PR visa is granted.
> 
> 2. Lets say you apply for PR a few days before your 491 expires, you will get a bridging visa A. Once the 491 expires, your bridging visa A becomes effective. Your bridging visa carries the condition of your previous visa. So you will still need to abide by the conditions of the 491.


Yeah I think it is most likely you will have to meet the 491 conditions while your 191 is being processed, because if the 191 gets rejected for example not for health/character reasons, the applicant(s) would still likely be able to remain in Australia if their 491 is valid, and then presumably be still meeting the 491 conditions. 

Wonder if this is how it works for 489 -> 887.


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Im just curious here...
Ths 491 visa is for 5years. Now lets assume the migrant isnt able to earn $54k in the first 2 years but applies for a 191 just before the end of the 5th financial year of visa validity
My understanding is that he or she would get a bridging visa while they await the outcome of their application -
So they continue to stay legally in Australia in the meantime.
What happens/ what options does the migrant have (to continue to live in Australia) if eventually the application when finally processed isnt approved (for any reason whatsoever including a case of incomplete work hours or income less than 54k for any of the years)?
2. Must the ($54k) three years tax returns in question be consecutive?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Im just curious here...
> Ths 491 visa is for 5years. Now lets assume the migrant isnt able to earn $54k in the first 2 years but applies for a 191 just before the end of the 5th financial year of visa validity
> My understanding is that he or she would get a bridging visa while they await the outcome of their application -
> So they continue to stay legally in Australia in the meantime.
> ...


1. You can gain a few days by making a fraudulent application, that you have earned 54k for 3 years, whereas yiu have not , but you also run a risk of a ban from applying for 1-3 years

2. It can be any of the 5 years

After 3 years of stay in regionals, you are allowed to apply for 189/190 and if you have sufficient points, you may get an invite

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

The question is how to get the 491 visa.seems only 491 family sponsored visas are prioritized that too on priority skill lists


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

I'm eligible for 491 family sponsored. My main concern is relevant (IT) job in regional VIC and then the conditions that might be imposed on 191 whenever I apply for it.
What if, due to lack of jobs in my ANZSCO code, I change my job and my ANZSCO isn't the same as earlier. Then I'm certainly not eligible for 189/190 (if at all they re-open) after 3yr lock-in of 491. And 191 may also restrict me on ANZSCO flexibility. The details are not out yet.. but..
All this is apart from the usual problem of lack-of-AU-experience/employer-abuse etc faced by many.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> I'm eligible for 491 family sponsored. My main concern is relevant (IT) job in regional VIC and then the conditions that might be imposed on 191 whenever I apply for it.
> What if, due to lack of jobs in my ANZSCO code, I change my job and my ANZSCO isn't the same as earlier. Then I'm certainly not eligible for 189/190 (if at all they re-open) after 3yr lock-in of 491. And 191 may also restrict me on ANZSCO flexibility. The details are not out yet.. but..
> All this is apart from the usual problem of lack-of-AU-experience/employer-abuse etc faced by many.


If you are on FS 491, you can work on any Anzsco code you want as long as it is in regionals
You will be eligible for PR irrespective of the Anzsco code as long as you have earned 54k in 3 years out of 5 
Of course you will not get points for experience if it’s under another code , should you want to apply under 189/190 in future

Cheers


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

*Platinum Sensei*



emios88 said:


> The question is how to get the 491 visa.seems only 491 family sponsored visas are prioritized that too on priority skill lists


Far from that!

The reason why I ask this is that Iv read NB on a variety of occasions condemn the 491 visa category.
He sees it as exploitative
Surely the worst that can happen to anyone on that visa subclass is being unable to meet the tax earnings requirement for PR...
NB, care to drill down on your thoughts?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Far from that!
> 
> The reason why I ask this is that Iv read NB on a variety of occasions condemn the 491 visa category.
> He sees it as exploitative
> ...


Certainly 
So what’s the idea behind migrating?
I am sure it’s not to serve the nation but to earn money and get a PR in the long run
So both of them will not be served by working in the regionals 
He will work at menial jobs no Australian wants to do earning 30-40k in the prime of his life, spend the entire amount or maybe even use up his home country savings and then after 5 years goes back to his home country 

If that is not exploitation, I don’t know what is

Cheers


----------



## emios88 (Feb 2, 2017)

The 5 year scam


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

NB said:


> If you are on FS 491, you can work on any Anzsco code you want as long as it is in regionals
> You will be eligible for PR irrespective of the Anzsco code as long as you have earned 54k in 3 years out of 5
> Of course you will not get points for experience if it’s under another code , should you want to apply under 189/190 in future
> 
> Cheers


"You will be eligible for PR irrespective of the Anzsco code as long as you have earned 54k in 3 years out of 5"
Are you talking about 191 PR pathway here? If yes, then are you suggesting there won't be any conditions of job codes/skill sets/ANZSCO codes under 191 (like there are in 190)? Just a plain 54K in 3yr pa requirement in regional... :fingerscrossed:
I've tried my best to find these details/possibilities of conditions of 191 as much as possible... but as of now nothing available.. rightly so..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sk2019au said:


> "You will be eligible for PR irrespective of the Anzsco code as long as you have earned 54k in 3 years out of 5"
> Are you talking about 191 PR pathway here? If yes, then are you suggesting there won't be any conditions of job codes/skill sets/ANZSCO codes under 191 (like there are in 190)? Just a plain 54K in 3yr pa requirement in regional... :fingerscrossed:
> I've tried my best to find these details/possibilities of conditions of 191 as much as possible... but as of now nothing available.. rightly so..


You can drive an Uber, stock shelves pick fruits or be an engineer or a ceo of a company, DHA is not bothered
They are just wanting evidence that you lived and worked in the regionals for 3 years and earned more then the threshold limit of 54k in each of those years

The Anzsco code etc hurdle you have already crossed when you got the 491
Now only money matters

Cheers


----------



## Platinum Sensei (Aug 31, 2019)

Is there any thread where someone obtained say an 887 (after 491) with evidence from being self employed in australia?
@NB, I am interested in finding out (in your opinion) how a self employed person (say an Uber driver, mason or fruit picker) can show "irrefutable" evidence of work hours and amount earned towards 191.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Platinum Sensei said:


> Is there any thread where someone obtained say an 887 (after 491) with evidence from being self employed in australia?
> @NB, I am interested in finding out (in your opinion) how a self employed person (say an Uber driver, mason or fruit picker) can show "irrefutable" evidence of work hours and amount earned towards 191.


The 491 is not 3 years old so how on earth can anyone be eligible to apply

If I am not mistaken, Uber issues you a certificate for the hours that you were available on their website and the earnings you made in that period

Mason and fruit picker would be paid wages for the work they have done which are easy to track as they would usually be paid through bank

Cheers


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> Certainly
> So what’s the idea behind migrating?
> I am sure it’s not to serve the nation but to earn money and get a PR in the long run
> So both of them will not be served by working in the regionals
> ...


Hi NB, so what I understood is that even after spending 4 or 5 years inside AU, you're not eligible to apply for citizenship unless you're on a PR?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> Hi NB, so what I understood is that even after spending 4 or 5 years inside AU, you're not eligible to apply for citizenship unless you're on a PR?


You will not be entitled to Australian citizenship even if you spend 50 years in Australia without getting a PR

Cheers


----------



## Ruodnam (Oct 23, 2019)

NB said:


> You will not be entitled to Australian citizenship even if you spend 50 years in Australia without getting a PR
> 
> Cheers


I see, and even after getting a PR they won't consider the previous years that I have spent in AU. and I must stay for another 4-5 year (citizenship requirement) to get it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ruodnam said:


> I see, and even after getting a PR they won't consider the previous years that I have spent in AU. and I must stay for another 4-5 year (citizenship requirement) to get it ?


Nope
Under present rules you need 4 years in Australia with a minimum of 1 year as PR
So if you have already spent 3 years in Australia and then got PR, then in 1 year you will become eligible to apply for citizenship 
I am not going into the minor details of outside Australia stay etc.

Cheers


----------



## Neb Ulozny (Feb 13, 2020)

NB said:


> Certainly
> So what’s the idea behind migrating?
> I am sure it’s not to serve the nation but to earn money and get a PR in the long run
> So both of them will not be served by working in the regionals
> ...


The trick is how they say "you may be eligible" for PR. This "may be" can mean a lot of different things after five years when they decide to put you back in the same queue as 189 with few points added to your score, or whatever system they come up with that I can guarantee will not be fair at all, business as usual.

There is no mention of secured PR after 5 years spent in regional areas, it's same old you may be eligible and best of luck. I was laughing hard when I saw the conditions of this visa...I mean in reality it's a 5 yr temp visa that immigrants pay themselves and still have absolutely no idea how the PR process will work for them and if it will at all.

Gotta give it to the DHA, their rip off schemes are getting more and more elaborate every day.


----------



## sk2019au (Nov 20, 2017)

Neb Ulozny said:


> The trick is how they say "you may be eligible" for PR. This "may be" can mean a lot of different things after five years when they decide to put you back in the same queue as 189 with few points added to your score, or whatever system they come up with that I can guarantee will not be fair at all, business as usual.
> 
> There is no mention of secured PR after 5 years spent in regional areas, it's same old you may be eligible and best of luck. I was laughing hard when I saw the conditions of this visa...I mean in reality it's a 5 yr temp visa that immigrants pay themselves and still have absolutely no idea how the PR process will work for them and if it will at all.
> 
> Gotta give it to the DHA, their rip off schemes are getting more and more elaborate every day.


"you may be eligible" for PR - is exactly my concern  and the reason why my EOI for 491FS is lying suspended since Nov last year.


----------

